# Glasgow Forum Meet - October 14th, 2017



## Northerner (Aug 20, 2017)

Date: Saturday, October 14th, 2017
Time: from 11:00 am
Venue: The Sir John Moore

260–292 Argyle Street
Glasgow
G2 8QW

(Tel: 0141 222 1780)







Attending:
@Hazel
@cazscot
@Carolg
@eggyg
@mikeyB
@Dollypolly
@Greyhound Gal
@Uller
@Tally


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Aug 20, 2017)

And me!


----------



## Carolg (Aug 20, 2017)

Fantastic, what a good way to start the cold darker days. Sorry if this put out more work for you Alan. Thanks


----------



## Hazel (Aug 20, 2017)

It is an open invite - so if you are thinking about it - you will be made most welcome.

We are such a friendly bunch, this will be our 2nd outing this year.

Hope you see you there


----------



## Uller (Aug 20, 2017)

I'll be there too, hopefully get a bit more of a chat this time. We'll maybe get a table without a big pillar in the middle of it this time!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 20, 2017)

Carolg said:


> Sorry if this put out more work for you Alan.


Not at all Carol, I'm really pleased it's going ahead and sounds like a good turnout!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 20, 2017)

Alan will you manage to come along?


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 20, 2017)

Another megabus journey, Alan?


----------



## eggyg (Aug 20, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> And me!


Looking forward to meeting you GG, met everyone else in the flesh! 
PS, are you going by train?  I will be getting on in Carlisle. We could maybe synchronise our journey.


----------



## eggyg (Aug 20, 2017)

Uller said:


> I'll be there too, hopefully get a bit more of a chat this time. We'll maybe get a table without a big pillar in the middle of it this time!


That would be good! Was a bit noisy last time!


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Aug 20, 2017)

eggyg said:


> Looking forward to meeting you GG, met everyone else in the flesh!
> PS, are you going by train?  I will be getting on in Carlisle. We could maybe synchronise our journey.


Will be good to meet you as well. I used to live in Carlisle. There is a train I can get with a change in Carlisle, which then gets into Glasgow central at 10:29 I think.


----------



## eggyg (Aug 20, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> Will be good to meet you as well. I used to live in Carlisle. There is a train I can get with a change in Carlisle, which then gets into Glasgow central at 10:29 I think.


That must leave Carlisle about 9.15ish will have a look. When did you live in Carlisle and for how long? I've only lived here for 57 years! Ha ha!


----------



## eggyg (Aug 20, 2017)

@Greyhound Gal, 9.11am.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Aug 20, 2017)

I did my A Levels there at Morton school, so '87 to '89. Can't remember what the area we lived in was called but it was Palmer Road. One of the last roads on the edge of Carlisle near Burgh (?) Road. Coming from the museum, right at Carrs biscuits and then follow that road to the end of town!
Just checked train it is the 07:09 from Crewe into Carlisle at 9:00am, then 9:11   from Carlisle into Glasgow at 10:29.


----------



## eggyg (Aug 21, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> I did my A Levels there at Morton school, so '87 to '89. Can't remember what the area we lived in was called but it was Palmer Road. One of the last roads on the edge of Carlisle near Burgh (?) Road. Coming from the museum, right at Carrs biscuits and then follow that road to the end of town!
> Just checked train it is the 07:09 from Crewe into Carlisle at 9:00am, then 9:11   from Carlisle into Glasgow at 10:29.


Belle Vue is the area.  My youngest sister went to Morton School but she left in 1986, I lived at that end of town in my late teens until I got married in 1980 now live in the south of the city just by junction 42 of the M6. What a small world. 
I will book that train if that's the one you are coming on. Just let me know. Elaine.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Aug 21, 2017)

I'll book my tickets today! See you in Carlisle ( not quite the same ring to it as St Louis but good enough )


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 21, 2017)

Londoners can do this trip in a day and a bit. Finish work on the Friday, get the Caledonian sleeper from Euston at around 10.30 ish, arrive in Glasgow for brekkie, go to the pub, do some shopping, then get the sleeper back and be back in London for brekkie on the Sunday. It ain't cheap, but it's cheaper than a hotel.


----------



## Carolg (Aug 22, 2017)

Here's me 2 1/2 hours east to west coast. And a wee walk. Lucky me


----------



## Lisa66 (Aug 22, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Londoners can do this trip in a day and a bit. Finish work on the Friday, get the Caledonian sleeper from Euston at around 10.30 ish, arrive in Glasgow for brekkie, go to the pub, do some shopping, then get the sleeper back and be back in London for brekkie on the Sunday. It ain't cheap, but it's cheaper than a hotel.



If you put environmental issues to one side, it's much cheaper and quicker to fly!


----------



## eggyg (Aug 22, 2017)

Carolg said:


> Here's me 2 1/2 hours east to west coast. And a wee walk. Lucky me


And here's me from England, 1 hour 10 mins on train and a two min walk from station. It can take longer to get from one end of my town to the other on a bad day! Crazy! Let the train take the strain!


----------



## Copepod (Aug 22, 2017)

There's no Caledonian Sleeper on a Saturday night - at least there wasn't when I last looked a few years ago, when I lived just north of London and used to head south, then north on Sleeper with Bargain Berth ticket, when travelling to Scotland.
Website has had an upgrade, but I haven't looked at timetables and fares.


Lisa66 said:


> If you put environmental issues to one side, it's much cheaper and quicker to fly!


Not really quicker, as it's usually a shorter journey to railway station than airport, and don't need to railway station up to 2 hours before flight for security checks etc. Then you move while you're asleep and ticket includes breakfast brought to your cabin door. Fares are so variable - so much depends on when you can book and how flexible you can be.


----------



## Lisa66 (Aug 23, 2017)

Apologies, it was really just a flippant remark on my part, regarding the cost of train travel

However, it sparked my curiosity and after I posted it, I did a very quick search of the trains and planes for the 14th. I'm fortunate (?) to live with in a 20 min drive of So'ton airport and train station.  I could have got a return flight to Glasgow for £48 (£68 this morning) and to get a train from from here to Glasgow was £167, or more.  Without an offer it costs me over £40 for the 1hr 20 mins to London. I realise there are lots of offers and sites to look at (time permitting) and that fares can change from one minute to the next. It's such a shame that train fares are so expensive, as it's such a enjoyable and relaxing way to travel long distances and keep a few more cars off the roads. 

I do like the sound of a sleeper train, but maybe it's not the luxurious, romantic travel experience I imagine? Are the trains not all like the Orient Express? 

Anyway, I seem to have derailed this thread so I'll let you all get back on track to sorting out the details of your meet up. Hope you all have a very enjoyable time on the 14th!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 26, 2017)

Hope you ALL have a good time


----------



## Tally (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi, I'm newly diagnosed and I stay in Falkirk, just wondered if this meet up was open to newbies as well? I'm struggling to find any groups local to me


----------



## Hazel (Aug 29, 2017)

@Tally - would love it if you come along.

It is a great way to meet T1s, T2s tablets, insulin, pumps, all sorts.

We are the people who live with Diabetes, so you will be made very welcome


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 29, 2017)

Tally said:


> Hi, I'm newly diagnosed and I stay in Falkirk, just wondered if this meet up was open to newbies as well? I'm struggling to find any groups local to me


Near the WHEEL ? I have been 3 times on my Motorbike. Good to see !  Enjoy


----------



## Tally (Aug 29, 2017)

Hazel said:


> @Tally - would love it if you come along.
> 
> It is a great way to meet T1s, T2s tablets, insulin, pumps, all sorts.
> 
> We are the people who live with Diabetes, so you will be made very welcome



Thanks  I will do my best to be there, will be nice to meet some of the lovely peeps on here


----------



## Tally (Aug 29, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Near the WHEEL ? I have been 3 times on my Motorbike. Good to see !  Enjoy



I'm near the Wheel and the Kelpies  makes for some lovely walks in all winds and weathers


----------



## Carolg (Aug 29, 2017)

Will be lovely to meet more people


----------



## eggyg (Sep 8, 2017)

I still want to come to this but holding off buying train tickets til after Mr Eggy's next hospital appointment on 2nd October. Just in case they decide to go ahead with angioplasty and it is sooner rather then later. Will keep in touch re this.


----------



## Carolg (Sep 8, 2017)

Here's hoping timings work out right for you both Elaine, and we can always have another meet up.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 9, 2017)

I've just this minute arranged my transport for the meet. I'll be there around 12.15 to 12.30.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 9, 2017)

I should warn folk I'll be using my purple ankle breaker to move around


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Sep 9, 2017)

I should be there about 11am, hopefully with Eggy


----------



## eggyg (Sep 9, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> I should be there about 11am, hopefully with Eggy


Fingers crossed! X


----------



## Carolg (Sep 10, 2017)

Should be there just after 11


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 11, 2017)

A little Bump to all


----------



## Dollypolly (Sep 12, 2017)

Whoop whoop I'm coming to then as I've no hospitals to attend or dog shows on that date. 

I've been missing in action only because of the lad who is on the mend now thank god.


----------



## eggyg (Sep 27, 2017)

Definitely coming! Just had cardiologist's secretary on the phone, Mr Eggy's procedure scheduled for 31st October. At last can start making some plans, although it won't include a Halloween Party this year! The grandkids will be disappointed but they will understand. So @Greyhound Gal, will get my train booked and see you in Carlisle. 9.10am. Will PM you re this.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Sep 27, 2017)

Great news Eggy!


----------



## Carolg (Sep 27, 2017)

eggyg said:


> Definitely coming! Just had cardiologist's secretary on the phone, Mr Eggy's procedure scheduled for 31st October. At last can start making some plans, although it won't include a Halloween Party this year! The grandkids will be disappointed but they will understand. So @Greyhound Gal, will get my train booked and see you in Carlisle. 9.10am. Will PM you re this.


That's great. Cu there


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 3, 2017)

Not long now !   Enjoy if you are going


----------



## Carolg (Oct 3, 2017)

Getting excited. Will be the start to a visit to friend as well


----------



## eggyg (Oct 5, 2017)

Booked my train tickets today! Will be meeting @Greyhound Gal at Carlisle station to catch the 9.11 to Glasgow. So would imagine we will probably be first in the pub! Will get us a large table, with no pillar, especially for @Uller! See you all there!


----------



## Carolg (Oct 5, 2017)

Yipee. I will probably be there by 11. Do you still have my number Elaine or I can pm it to you


----------



## eggyg (Oct 5, 2017)

Carolg said:


> Yipee. I will probably be there by 11. Do you still have my number Elaine or I can pm it to you


Still got it Carol along with everyone else's, mine hasn't changed either. See you there. X


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Oct 6, 2017)

In the absense of the DF, I thought I may bring along a small cute little donkey I have who can sit on the table so people who are coming know where we are. Would that be OK with everyone?


----------



## Carolg (Oct 6, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> In the absense of the DF, I thought I may bring along a small cute little donkey I have who can sit on the table so people who are coming know where we are. Would that be OK with everyone?


That would be great. I will text eggy when I am arriving as we have met and previously done the scan and frown looking for people. The purple scooter was a give away when mike arrived but it won't be making an appearance. Really looking forward to it


----------



## eggyg (Oct 6, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> In the absense of the DF, I thought I may bring along a small cute little donkey I have who can sit on the table so people who are coming know where we are. Would that be OK with everyone?


Hey! Who you calling a donkey? Don't mind the small, cute bit and I would rather sit on a chair but if it helps I will!


----------



## Copepod (Oct 6, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> In the absense of the DF, I thought I may bring along a small cute little donkey I have who can sit on the table so people who are coming know where we are. Would that be OK with everyone?


Love the donkey idea, although I won't be there to see it.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 6, 2017)

Donkey's on the table is not normal in a pub  Pls take some photos of you ENJOYING Glasgow ! .


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 10, 2017)

Just looked at the weather forecast. Bring an umbrella, folks!


----------



## Carolg (Oct 10, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Just looked at the weather forecast. Bring an umbrella, folks!


I'm going to try for a train to Glasgow  central.... oh that's a song title. Rather than walking down from queen street...bibby biddy bare bum...Glasgow central

And I will probably still be squeaking to eggy "I'm lost". Mind put out trail of bread crumbs, or even donkey pooh!!


----------



## Carolg (Oct 13, 2017)

1 sleep till the Glasgow meet. Almost a poet and you wouldn't know it.lol
See you all there.


----------



## Bloden (Oct 13, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> In the absense of the DF, I thought I may bring along a small cute little donkey I have who can sit on the table so people who are coming know where we are. Would that be OK with everyone?


The Diabetic Donkey, hahaha. Enjoy your meet ev1. I'll be thinking of you...


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Oct 13, 2017)

I may have problems tomorrow as there are delay on west coast mainline which would possibly mean I miss my connection in Carlisle. Fingers crossed I don't


----------



## Carolg (Oct 13, 2017)

Whoever is coming, what time roughly will you be staying till as I have to let my friend know when to pick me up and what train to get


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Oct 13, 2017)

I (and Eggy) are on the 4pm back.


----------



## Ljc (Oct 13, 2017)

Have a Safe and trouble free journey tomorrow folks 
I’m sure you will all enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 13, 2017)

Have a fantastic time everyone and plleeaaassseee post some updates and pictures for us who can't make it


----------



## Robin (Oct 13, 2017)

Have a good day, and yes, photos please! ( including the diabetic donkey!)


----------



## Carolg (Oct 13, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> I (and Eggy) are on the 4pm back.


Is that from Glasgow central


----------



## eggyg (Oct 13, 2017)

Carolg said:


> Is that from Glasgow central


Yes it is Carol. See you tomorrow. X


----------



## eggyg (Oct 13, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> I may have problems tomorrow as there are delay on west coast mainline which would possibly mean I miss my connection in Carlisle. Fingers crossed I don't


Oh no! Give me a text if you miss it. I can’t get another one as I haven’t got a flexi ticket. But I think there’s a train to Glasgow before 10, I can meet you at Glasgow. See you tomorrow. X


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Oct 13, 2017)

Hopefully I'll catch it. If not I'll get the next one and Virgin will have a battle on their hands if they think I'm paying for another ticket...


----------



## Carolg (Oct 13, 2017)

Should be at Glasgow central at 1110 so with you shortly after that. Cu there


----------



## eggyg (Oct 13, 2017)

@Carolg are you coming into Central? If you are, go to the top exit, off the train turn left, you will see Boots and other shops carry on turning left  to exit. Just about come out at crossing, cross straight over, pub on same side about 30seconds away. Otherwise call me! I will come and collect you! Ha ha!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 13, 2017)

looking forward to seeing everyone xx


----------



## Seabreeze (Oct 13, 2017)

Wishing you al a great day at the meet


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2017)

I hope everyone's travel arrangements go to plan, and that you all have a great time


----------



## Carolg (Oct 13, 2017)

eggyg said:


> @Carolg are you coming into Central? If you are, go to the top exit, off the train turn left, you will see Boots and other shops carry on turning left  to exit. Just about come out at crossing, cross straight over, pub on same side about 30seconds away. Otherwise call me! I will come and collect you! Ha ha!


Think it will be queen street but it's down and down. Have your number in my phone. It's a mystery tour lol


----------



## Carolg (Oct 13, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I hope everyone's travel arrangements go to plan, and that you all have a great time


Hopefully you can make it next year.


----------



## eggyg (Oct 13, 2017)

Right I am off to bed, early morning tomorrow, actually had to set my alarm! I will baggsie the biggest table (without a pillar) as will be there just after 10.30, hopefully with @Greyhound Gal and the donkey! See you all there!


----------



## Uller (Oct 14, 2017)

“I’m off to see the donkey, the wonderful donkey of D....” See you all soon.


----------



## Carolg (Oct 14, 2017)

Lovely day


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2017)

Carolg said:


> Lovely day


Great to hear Carol  Did everyone manage to make it OK?


----------



## Uller (Oct 14, 2017)

Thoroughly enjoyed today. Back home safe now, but missed Hazel, Cazscot, Dollypolly and Tally. A bit quieter this year with no fans and no huge pillar in the middle of the table. No photos of the donkey unfortunately...













FF018830-7142-420F-A778-A5B8182D9F1F



__ Uller
__ Oct 14, 2017


















FEAB42DB-EC11-407D-94AF-E6A13DC7A33A



__ Uller
__ Oct 14, 2017


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2017)

Great pictures @Uller  What a lovely bunch of people


----------



## Amigo (Oct 14, 2017)

A select gathering and a lovely photo. Were only the 5 of you able to make it?


----------



## Uller (Oct 14, 2017)

Amigo said:


> A select gathering and a lovely photo. Were only the 5 of you able to make it?


Yep, just the 5 of us (and Mrs Uller, the token non-diabetic).


----------



## Robin (Oct 14, 2017)

Men down one side, women down the other!
(Glad you had a good day)


----------



## Carolg (Oct 14, 2017)

It as really good to see everyone. Disappointed not to see absent friends, but always another time


----------



## Carolg (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Carolg (Oct 14, 2017)

The motley crew - minus me


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Oct 15, 2017)

Great photos Uller and Carol. Lovely to meet everyone and be able to put faces to names. Looking forward to next year .
Missed you @Hazel .


----------



## Seabreeze (Oct 15, 2017)

Uller said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed today. Back home safe now, but missed Hazel, Cazscot, Dollypolly and Tally. A bit quieter this year with no fans and no huge pillar in the middle of the table. No photos of the donkey unfortunately...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Battle of the sexes?!


----------



## eggyg (Oct 15, 2017)

The motley crew, with Carol, minus me! L to R, @Carolg, @mikeyB, @Greyhound Gal , @Uller and Mrs @Uller who organises us all, goes to the bar and orders the lunch. Thanks Lesley, you're a star.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Oct 15, 2017)

It's me rather than Greymouser!


----------



## eggyg (Oct 15, 2017)

Greyhound Gal said:


> It's me rather than Greymouser!


Oops! Sorry Pippa, must have been a bit hasty on the drop down box!  Edited just for you!


----------



## Amigo (Oct 15, 2017)

Nice to see you all. Mikey looks  a reluctant photo oppprtunity though (as I would too!) Lol


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 15, 2017)

Aye, I don’t want MI5 locating me. That is the handle of my stick, by the way, in the photographs, in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 16, 2017)

Pleased You all had a good day


----------



## Steff (Oct 18, 2017)

Glad you all had a lovely day such great photos x


----------

